# Crappie



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

What's the biggest crappie you've caught?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I might be able to share my latest vid here....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hook-ups not make a post with the link so if'n you're into crappie fishn i'm sure you'll enjoy...


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Biggest I've caught was just shy of 2 lbs. 


Biggest I've seen was 3.75 lbs. and is the current Lake Livingston water body record. I did not catch it my brother did.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow your brother caught that pig, awesome.
The biggest I have caught was probably about 2#.
I have seen some that were close to three pounds others have caught and they look more like a smallmouth bass than a crappie when they are that big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The largest I ever caught was below one of the hand operated locks on the Redeau River just north of Niagara Falls in Canada on 4th of July 1964. 
We were trolling huge silver spoons with skirts for muskie when I got a strike. 
It was heavy but did not fight much. You can imagine my surprise when I got it alongside the boat. Here was this GIANT crappie. I dipped it up and worked the big spool out out its mouth. Mr. Mustard, who was our guided, was being apologetic saying, "Those dang calicos were getting to be everywhere."
We did not have a scale or tape but Warren my fishing partner spread his fingers and measured it at just over three spans from thumb to pinky finger. In reference about 3 inches longer than the average computer keyboard. Right at 5 pounds.
I ask Mr. Mustard if we should keep it.
"Heck no, we will get some walleye for shore lunch. No reason the keep that calico. They are just trash fish.'
I had a great black and white photo of that "thrash fish" but I am sure it was in the passenger seat of my Austin Healey Sprite will all my other treasures when my first wife burned it.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

(2)17" didn't get weights.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The State record crappie for Texas is 4.6 pounds. Similarly, in Arkansas, where I do a lot of fishing, the record is also 4.6 pounds. My personal largest crappie was on Lake Ouachita and went 4 pounds. The dang thing hit a live gizzard shad under a planer board intended for a giant striper.

Lake Hamilton, in Hot Springs Ark. in addition to having some huge stripers, has a good population of crappie and is fun to fish.

p.s. one of these days, I'm going to Grenada in Mississippi, which has arguably the largest size and numbers of crappie anywhere in the World.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

p.s. one of these days said:


> Amen Meadowlark, just watched a 2 part youtube of the spring Big Mama tournament on Grenada. The winner was a 3.14 fish. 10th place was 2.78. Now that is some big crappie.
> I liked the start of the video went the fishermen were buying minnows by the pound. Now that means lots of fish.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

When a crappie gets around two and a half pounds they bulk up and become monstrous. 
I was taken by how big my 3lb'er was almost as tall as it was long and the girth was unbelievable. 
A 4lb crappie would give me a heart attack...LOL


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Wow your brother caught that pig, awesome.
> The biggest I have caught was probably about 2#.
> I have seen some that were close to three pounds others have caught and they look more like a smallmouth bass than a crappie when they are that big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it was a pig for sure Loy. Like Silent said they really bulk up, I have a hard time guessing the weight of big ones. I really thought the 3.75 my Brother caught was way bigger.

Dale


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am very crappy at crappie except wife!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This was maybe 5 or 6 years ago but Lake Conroe, 13 fish weighed 19lbs- 6oz
We had some so huge you could put your fish in their mouths. Windy day so could not stay on em. For some reason we weighed the bag that day. Crappie usually just get ate.
That is a 1.5lb average.


----------

